# 1st BOOMvang Tuna trip! In a 23.7fter



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well we finally did it! We have talked about it for a while now and my little, well mid range 24fter with a 195gal fuel tank made it and back with no problem, the seas even got a little bumpy after Tequila. It is for SALE! It will do Tuna trips. 

Got a crew together. Regular Matt "Nelson6500" had another trip planned, Obie "Chunker" had work obligations, so that left myself, Bubba, Chad "Treybig23" and a 1st invite trip with Jimmy "Hog". We had this buggar loaded down, boy she was heavy. 600 lbs of ice, 195 fuel, 150+lbs of tackle, 6 cases of drinks, 4 people. We left BB&T at 1pm on Wed, made a little bait at a few rigs, stopped and picked up some Snapper for Ceviche and we were gone. Seas were great till we hit Tequila, then it was sloppy 2's with an occasional 3 for the last 37 miles. We arrived at 7:25pm. We were the 3rd boat there. Only 4 for the night. Trolled several times and hooked up on Cuda's and small BFT. We started jigging up BFT for chunking. Chad set out a drift an within several minutes he was hooked up with a nice Yellow. After about a 25 min battle he lands a 60+lb YFT. 1st for my boat and my rod We caught numerous BFT to 18lbs. We started to see blow ups around 11pm and busted out the poppers that B gave me a heads up on, thanks Brandon:brew:. I get a nice blow up besides the boat and get this, land a 50lb Yellow in 3 mins. Yes, thanks Don Savage:brew: With a Don Savage jigging rod and a Stella SW18000 made very short work of the Yellow. We caught nice blacks on the poppers and jigs. Around 3am I throw the popper out again and Jimmy witnesses this amazing hook-up/blow up on this 85lb Yellow. The fight again is short lived and yes, its done and gaffed in 3 to 4 mins! Thanks again Don Savage. Jimmy gets a nice blow up on a YFT on a popper and it comes unbottoned by the boat after a 10 min battle. We were all pretty tired when morning came and we decided to go get our Snaps and headed on in. We stopped past Tequila at several of Riks spots and caught a quick nice 4 man limit of snapper and a Jimmy caught a Scamp. We hooked into several big either Groups or Aj's and they schooled us today. :frown: Like 8 big UFO's. 

We headed on in with nice seas and ran in at 36 mph. Total fuel burn was 160gals. I never shut the engines off and we ran 275 miles round trip. Not bad for being real heavy. I had 35 gals left:dance: I'll tell you what we had one of the best trips ever. Tuna fishing is definatly a bloodsport and is very dirty, get ready for a blood bath! We will do it again. It was a pleasure to Hog, he is a great fisherman, as is Chad and Bubba. If I left anything out I hope these guys fill in. I'm going on 36 hrs awake and tired:spineyes: Enjoy the pics and thanks for reading. Video to come later.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Way to get out and get em Joey, Bubba, Treybig23 and Hog. Great job guys.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hard core boys!  Just do it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good job bro. looks like an awesome trip
.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow... awesome trip!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more. Bubba and Jimmy dicing up Snapper for Ceviche!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Dang Joey, you were quick on this one!! As tired as you were earlier, don't know how many times I thought I was gonna have to reach over and grab the steering wheel. Glad you finally pulled over to let me drive!!

Thanks for the trip once again. Glad we finally put you on some TUNA!!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on making it happen. Do too much of it and youll think of snapper as bream fishing. Staying up all night with no sleep catching big fish can be a hell of a drug. Youll be feenin for more before the weekend is over.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

some more


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

*Great Job*

Congrats guys. Great story and great pictures. The first overnighter to the floaters will always rank in my top 10 most fun and rewarding outdoor adventures. Looking forward to the video. Now get some sleep.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I know I made a big mistake by not coming on this trip LOL, Good job guys.
GO TEAM HOTROD. :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Matt


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Very cool,


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

couple left


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the tuna, can't they make the reel sing! Hope you had a washdown hose.-Mike


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

way to go man love to see all that blood on the boat


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

f'n awesome! Forget snapper man, gotta love bloody decks!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Talley was 3 YFT to 85lbs, about 18 BFT we brought home, many more caught for bait and released, 4 man limit of Snap. Thanks Chad for driving, and thanks to you and Bubba for washing the boat. Jimmy you can fish with me anytime, thanks for getting the chicken!. Lol on the washdown, it kept popping the breaker, would work for 10 seconds at a time, Dang washdown pumps. Thanks to all who have replied! It was a trip to remember.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice trip! I need that Ceviche recipe??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hotrod said:


> Talley was 3 YFT to 85lbs, about 18 BFT we brought home, many more caught for bait and released, 4 man limit of Snap. Thanks Chad for driving, and thanks to you and Bubba for washing the boat. Jimmy you can fish with me anytime. Lol on the washdown, it kept popping the breaker, would work for 10 seconds at a time, Dang washdown pumps. Thanks to all who have replied! It was a trip to remember.


Nicely done boys...ya'll whacked 'em!


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Outstanding report & pics-makes a Grumpy Old Fisherman like me ready to go!
2 days tuna fishing = 3 days boat cleaning, looks like----
Bob


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice job Joey!! Got a nice mess of fish there. Looks like an awesome time...


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad y'all made it out and back safe and sound. Definately a trip to remember !!!! great job !!!!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

One of the best posts all year! Great going guys! That ceviche looks tasty, tasty!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Job Joey!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for this great report Joey. (I knew it was going to be a good one)


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

wow guys that was a great trip! glad to see you got some topwater action on the tuna 

I hadn't heard from hog as to how you guys did so i was wondering what went down!!


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad you finally make it out & BACK safely. Great bunch of fish and friends! Now you can say you have been there and done it, awaiting the next weather window to do it again. Great post. Glad ya'll had a blast. Top water is killer!


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice trip


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Good job Joey and crew. Well done!


----------



## bigstevenleach (Aug 5, 2009)

man i wanna do what yall did.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

What a trip,thanks for the post and Good job!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to captain and crew. You guys pulled off a maniac trip. Great pics and post!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Your the next master! I see poco in your future. Congrats on an awesome trip.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Job Joey and crew. Great haul. Love the blood on the deck


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Great job Joey! Something about tuna blood on a boat that makes me want more.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Great report and pics. Looks like it would be a good trip for some vampires too.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to go Joey and crew!!! You guys did great. I am sure you guys went nuts when the first yellowfin hit the deck. I think I heard yall yelling from Pearland. Congrats and I look forward to seeing you out there more often!!!

"Yall done good"!!!

Brandon

p.s. Joey, you really are a little dude. This is the same fish, correct? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

WTG Joey! I cant imagine the damage y'all are going to do when you get your bigger boat.

Chad, whats your secret for getting the girlfriend to let you go fishin so much these days bro?


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very Nice Trip guys!! Congrats on your boats first Tuna!!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

congrat's Joey and crew.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Way to go Joey and crew!!! You guys did great. I am sure you guys went nuts when the first yellowfin hit the deck. I think I heard yall yelling from Pearland. Congrats and I look forward to seeing you out there more often!!!
> 
> "Yall done good"!!!
> 
> ...


Brandon......Awesome... You are the key board ninja!!!!!

LOL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, Brandon didn't show everyone how he makes an 80 pounder look.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Yeah, Brandon didn't show everyone how he makes an 80 pounder look.


Wow, that tuna sure is a big one, lol


----------



## Robalo Barry (Jul 28, 2009)

Great trip guys thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone. I hope Jimmy is still alive, lol. What an exhausting trip. I just woke up, I needed that 12 hrs of hard sleep. I am thinking about the next one already, and yeah William I can't wait to get that bigger boat. I saw a guy a couple times on the rig, I guess that was you Randy. Yeah B that was the same fish, lol, NOT! Thanks Snap D for clarifying that, lol. Wish we could have gotten Hog's YF in the boat, wow 4 YF in a 1st trip, but 3 heck yeah! We were happy with any Tuna, Chad had already done more than several floater trips, he was seasoned. Guys the secret weapon is Bubba's wifes Crystal's Ceviche! Thats what the fish gods want! Thanks again for all the replies and can't wait to prepare for the next time. I know we can do it now.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job there Hotrod. Now that you are rested, get back out there.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Joey, Im alive and well,,,,humm maybe not for my sunburned forehead and my blistered feet..other than that,,,YOU READY TO GO AGAIN???? (smile)

Hotrod n crew, Took me 3 hours to write this post, hope I do ok

********************************************************

What can I say other than,

"Man, what a trip!"









That little boat, is a tough little bugger. Who ever takes it off your hands for your bigger boat dream is get'n a goud'n!

One of the neat things right off the bat, was the camaraderie we had.







I didnt know anyone but Hotrod, and in short time, we found out we all had some common close friends and had been/done/seen alot of the same people-places n things...

Man, you can tell these three are true fish'n buddies, they work together so well as a team.









The opportunity of going with other fisherman on their boats this summer rather than me being the capt with all the hastles on my boat is a real new experience to me. Its neat see'n every one kinda knowing what to do and where everything is and the "traditions" on their trips...

I will tell you one thing/tradition I told my wife Susan, about that she and I are gonna start *on our boat* is the "Bubbas Cerveche" on our trips.







I dont know if it was because I was hungry or just the outdoor wonderfulness like "deer camp" grilled steaks, but, Im tellin ya.. Bubba's wife mixes up the best cervechi mix'n ingredients you ever put in your mouth.. If a person doesn't like this stuff, there's something wrong with your taste buds. I gar-ron-T. Bubba needs to get a patent on the mix, start a BUBBA'S TEXAS MADE CERVECHI franchise all over the nation and make a million or two, buy a big sport fisher and take me fish'n....Hot dang! makes me hungry just think'n about...

Next, there's the teeth brush'n.







I've been go'n offshore fishing since I was a kid, hundreds of trips, decked on party boats with thousands of people for several years as a second job, and I cant remember ever, see'n teeth brushin go'n on. If all of us brushed our teeth as good as these fellas, the tooth paste industry and the Dentist from all over the country would be on their way to Washington, go'n to Obama wanting bail out money and stimulus...

Next, there's the bath'n, complete with soap, in front of the coast guard station I might add! We stop, I'm kinda looking around watchin other boats come by and the people fishing just down the way abit, turn around and all I see is a







Heck, when we got back to the dock, them fellas were so clean, you would have not even thought we had gone fish'n for two days...

I gotta talk Hotrod into getting me one of those "team hotrod" backwards upside down bill pointed to the sky worn viser caps.








Chase This(brandon), after carful study, Ive dun figured out why Hotrod wears his that way especially when underway. It works like and air scoup on a race car keeping your weight balanced on a boat. Kidding aside, I really would like to have one, I'd wear it proudly.(_maybe even backwards upside down sometimes too_)

Next theres the boat inventions.

Bubba and Hotrod need to get a patent on that team Hotrod "Bubbas Transome Saver" kit.








My boat and Im sure MANY of you weekend warrior folks like me have cracked transom's. I really wish, I would have had the brains to come up with a idea like that and but on my boat the afternoon I bought it.. That thing is nice...

Question, do yall go fishing like I do, end up bringing to many rods, and they are in the way all the time? Well, if you do, you just need to get the Team Hotrods "_I got to get the dang rods out of the way_" kit. We all brought multiple rods. and ONLY ONCE can I remember a rod being in the way. And as you know, a rod being in the way when in a bind fighting a fish can be a pain in the back side... And the one time was because I didnt put MY ROD back. With out giving away their discovery/invention secrets, to give you a hint of how it works, all around our T-top, kinda looked like this









Their only installation that needs a little TLC is the wash down pump, its got about a 10 second blast and thats it till the motor cools off... I blame that on the manufacture tho and not the Team Hotrod installation crew.

Don Savage, I dont know you, and you dont know me, but, Im sure with me saying this will make your phone ring at least 1 time, its not ment to be an advertisement, just a observation, but the combination of YOUR jiggin rod, a Stella reel, a heck of a popper made by OTI, Hotrods pure fishing intensity, about the best way I can describe it is--"those two tuna Joey caught on that set up, flat out Kicked those tuna's A Z Z's ".







Those fish were to and in the boat so dang fast, it was so unbelievable after seeing Treybig23 fight his, that we were *ALL* trying to think of some kind of excuse to say to Hotrod of why they might have been to tired to fight hard... One heck of a rod/reel/(and fisherman) combination...

I hope you can tell from my post, that I had one H ELL of a time on the trip.. We had great fishing, smooth seas (most of the time), a gorgeous night to experience, great companionship between us all, and we did it all with the good Lord letting us do it safely.

I cant end my post with out giving 5 big thank you's, with out them, this trip would have not been possible for me.
1st--Regular Matt "Nelson6500" Thanks for going on another trip and not this one
2nd--Obie "Chunker" Thanks for having to back out at the last minute and giving me the opportunity to take your spot. I hope my catch's made you jealous (just kidd'n-I hope I held up my end as you would have don in your absence)

3rd--Joey, Chad, Bubba, what can I say other than Thank you all three for letting me be apart of it making it a great trip out to (as stay bent calls it) "Tuna Country"

4th--Bubba and Bubba wife for the cervichi makin efforts before and during the trip----- them 8 japalinas in it and two cans of rotells will make your lips pucker and say WoW!!

5th--My wife, Susan for encouraging me to find a tuna trip to go fishing on before vacation is over

Gentleman, all BS, humor implied adjectives, and funny thoughts aside, it was *truly* a pleasure to fish with you all.

Hog

PS:I know personally now, why everyone is so "floater crazy" now... I only got to hook into one of the Yella's, but, did get him to the side of the boat before it tore out, but, I wasn't upset that I lost the fish.. I just thought for a second and said "thank you Lord for letting me hook that fish" Nuff said

PSS:Im gonna make a post about "what to take" on a rookie virgin floater trip as a guest. (might lower the boat weight down about 100# :biggrin

PSS:no, that blood all over the deck is not from Bubba shoot'n the tuna instead of hitting it with a bat.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome trip guys! man, that ceviche looks [email protected] good!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here you go Hog, I've never seen another boat with rod holders in the front and thought it may look stupid. But who cares it really removes the clutter and gets them outta the way. I really need 2 more up there, lol. Thanks for making this memorable trip with us, I really enjoyed your company, and add you can fish your butt off too all night. 

And there is nothing like brushing your teeth and taking a shower on the boat after a full trip and being able to ride clean all the way home:cheers: I bet those coasties didn't even want to bother coming to check us out if we were doing that right infront of there office, lol.

We can get visors for anyone that wants them, you just have to to turn it backwards and turn it upside down is what the fish gods want.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Hog, nice report too. Thanks for the compliment. Joey told me he had them to the boat in short order. I think you'll be out there again real soon.

Joey, where's my upside down hat?


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

HR,

Great trip, The fish never know what size boat you have!!

Good job guys. 
:brew:


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry to be the last one to post! Very nice trip.

R


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

You're true Master HotRod, not like one of those "self-promoted master" bozo that couldn't catch fish.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Ninja must have been sleeping - Slapbangpow

Joey, we hailed you no less than 20 times on two separate VHFs from Nancen. From the looks of it you must have been busy catching. We motored over there mid-morning but ya'll must have left. Great catching for sure!!

David



4-Stroke said:


> You're true Master HotRod, not like one of those "self-promoted master" bozo that couldn't catch fish.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job Joey.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

4-Stroke said:


> You're true Master HotRod, not like one of those "self-promoted master" bozo that couldn't catch fish.


LOL

A true master turns 20# blackfin into chucks. A true master bridles 30# yellowfin. A true master really doesn't care much about anything without a bill.

You are likely never to reach this level. However, I do hereby give you special permission to live vicariously though me and my buds.

Got to go. Got a date with a broadbill. Have fun on the computer.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Ninja must have been sleeping - Slapbangpow


No shortage of wanna bes on the board. Clowns. Call ya later.

B


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys, I'm really humbled. Master, at a regular level, maybe. At Brandons level, no. Please excuse him, he gets a little envious from time to time:tongue:.

David I had the VHF on all night. How did yall do at Nansen? I knew my VHF was working cause we stoped by Tequila and shut it off cause I got tired of hearing the Mexican shrimpers talk to eachother, and could only see one boat in the distance. We were tired and left BV around 7am.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, I was initially worried that my VHF was on the blink but we also hailed from a handheld at approx. 7 miles from BV. Who knows what was up??? We did great and had fun - see post "Nice Time at Nancen" sorry we didn't get touch. Nancen was on fire when we arrived and stayed that way until 4:15 am or so.
D



Hotrod said:


> David I had the VHF on all night.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

great report guys..


----------



## screamindrag (Apr 6, 2008)

Great trip and report! You guys really tore em up.


----------



## Tomcat-101 (Aug 8, 2009)

*That Grady 360 next to Boomvang was us..*



Hotrod said:


> more


 What a great adventure that was that our first time out that far and the first time we ever tried to catch Tuna, thanks for the picture.


----------



## Hoops Coach (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Report! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tomcat-101 said:


> What a great adventure that was that our first time out that far and the first time we ever tried to catch Tuna, thanks for the picture.


Wow, you could not ask for a better picture of your boat. I'll PM you my addy for payment, lol. Ok maybe just a Tuna trip:biggrin: How did you guys do?
It was a nice night, thats a nice boat you got there. It only looked like one peroson was fishing on it for a while. Glad you made it out too.

And that pic is with my phone camera.


----------



## Tomcat-101 (Aug 8, 2009)

We didn't do that great, we only got two blackfin, but we only used diamond jigs, and depth finder quit working just before we arrived at Boomvang. None of us on the boat had ever fished for Tuna before, at 3:30 in the morning that was me fishing and my dad was driving, everbody else was down below crashed out in the AC when I got the two blackfin. We are definetly going again, and your invited, we have a lot to learn. Oh and thats my uncle's boat, it's sweet, but it drinks gas, we took 2 55 gallon drums of fuel and transferred it just before tequila, thats what was latched down on the front deck.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tomcat-101 said:


> We didn't do that great, we only got two blackfin, but we only used diamond jigs, and depth finder quit working just before we arrived at Boomvang. None of us on the boat had ever fished for Tuna before, at 3:30 in the morning that was me fishing and my dad was driving, everbody else was down below crashed out in the AC when I got the two blackfin. We are definetly going again, and your invited, we have a lot to learn. Oh and thats my uncle's boat, it's sweet, but it drinks gas, we took 2 55 gallon drums of fuel and transferred it just before tequila, thats what was latched down on the front deck.


Wow! What kinda motors does that tub got on it? Ya'll burned 110 gals by Tequila? Give me a shout, were ready to go back.


----------



## Tomcat-101 (Aug 8, 2009)

It has triple 250 Yamahas, and yep we burned about 113 at Tequila doing about 33 mph, where ready to go, it will probably be in a week or two.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Great trip Joey! Wow! You have reilly gotten good at all this stuff quickly! Thanks for the report! Rik


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

way to go, great trip with some nice fish


----------

